# Likes



## Sharky (16 Nov 2017)

Has a like confirmation page been added, or is it my computer just showing surprise that I actually like a post?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2017)

Sharky said:


> Has a like confirmation page been added, or is it my computer just showing surprise that I actually like a post?


It's a glitch that shows up occasionally. Not sure why.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

Sharky said:


> Has a like confirmation page been added, or is it my computer just showing surprise that I actually like a post?


Have you had the page asking_ "Do you really want to like this post" _yet?


----------



## mjr (16 Nov 2017)

It appears if your browser hasn't loaded the JavaScript


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> It appears if your browser hasn't loaded the Jav Script


Two tabs, open at the same time should give the same result. They don't.


----------



## Sharky (16 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Have you had the page asking_ "Do you really want to like this post" _yet?


Yep, something like that.

Waiting for the "you cannot be serious" page to come up.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

Sharky said:


> Yep, something like that.
> 
> Waiting for the "you cannot be serious" page to come up.


There's _"Like Post"_, followed by a second saying_ "Do you really want to like this post"_. Having clicked on Yes on the _"Like Post"_


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Nov 2017)

He lives on...


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 383367
> 
> He lives on...


He does!


----------

